# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Ski Country Forum >  >  It's August.....

## MIke R



----------


## amyb

Eventually, yes. Just not yet please.

----------


## Petri

Friends just flew to New Zealand for skiing..



Sitting 27 hours in the plane (plus a few hours for each connection) just to get skiing, weird people :)

----------


## MIke R

A lot of people I know who work in our resort follow winter from hemisphere to  hemisphere

----------


## LindaP

> A lot of people I know who work in our resort follow winter from hemisphere to  hemisphere



That would include our son, who goes from Utah to Chile for his avalanche control and teachings.....here's a pic from our Chile trip a couple yrs ago....

----------


## cassidain

Magnificent

----------


## cassidain

We like the mountains, too . . . in the summer.

----------


## MIke R

Summertime is ocean time.....mountains the rest of the year :eagerness:

----------


## LindaP

Where was that photo taken, Cass? Beautiful !

----------


## MIke R

First sign of fall arrived today.....

the first of the Mums are for sale  at the grocery story

Oktoberfest beer soon to follow 

i m about ready

----------


## cassidain

> Where was that photo taken, Cass? Beautiful !



Colle della Maddelena/Col de Larche

----------


## MIke R

> Colle della Maddelena/Col de Larche




Interesting.....our Lena's full name is Maddalena which is also my great grandfathers last name

but it's an a not an e

----------

